# Rarest Piranha species



## Hogdog

Anyone want to have a guess at what the rarest Piranha is?

That's both in the wild and in the trade (these could be different of course).

Anyone keeping a very rare species?

Pics would be great.


----------



## memento

Hogdog said:


> Anyone want to have a guess at what the rarest Piranha is?
> 
> That's both in the wild and in the trade (these could be different of course).
> 
> Anyone keeping a very rare species?
> 
> Pics would be great.


S.nigricauda and S.auriventris








Not keeping 'm of course.


----------



## Hogdog

Anyone keeping S. Altuvei?


----------



## Alexx

Hogdog said:


> Anyone keeping S. Altuvei?


ive had a couple in the past... nothing special imo


----------



## Steve.

Lucien said:


> Anyone want to have a guess at what the rarest Piranha is?
> 
> That's both in the wild and in the trade (these could be different of course).
> 
> Anyone keeping a very rare species?
> 
> Pics would be great.


S.nigricauda and S.auriventris








Not keeping 'm of course.
[/quote]

Never heard of them so yea, i agree there rare/


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Well...if you are talking about fish that someone actually has in a tank.....S. hastatus. I have only seen one imported.


----------



## frankie09c

Grosse Gurke said:


> Anyone want to have a guess at what the rarest Piranha is?
> 
> That's both in the wild and in the trade (these could be different of course).
> 
> Anyone keeping a very rare species?
> 
> Pics would be great.


S.nigricauda and S.auriventris








Not keeping 'm of course.
[/quote]

can't find a pic of these guys, can you add the link to see pics?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

frankie09c said:


> Well...if you are talking about fish that someone actually has in a tank.....S. hastatus. I have only seen one imported.


would that somebody be you?
[/quote]
I wish. It was an importer in Europe.


----------



## Buckman

one of the more rare piranhas that are actually attainable are irritans. not the rarest, but they're not seen frequently.


----------



## rhomkeeper

almost any piranha from venezuala is rare, at least in the hobbie, as venezuala has not exported much in the last 3 or 4 years. s. nalseni and s. neverensis are very rare both in the wild and in collections, i've only ever heard of one or two of each species being imported and that was years ago. s.gouldingi is extremly rare also, i managed to come across on a while back and i paid $500 for a 4" fish that died within a week.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

s. neverensis and S. hastatus are probably the rarest that ive actually seen pics of. Neither are really that great looking imo

There may be a pic of these guys on opefe. Member hannibal on here a couple years ago had s. neverensis and he posted pics a couple times. Not sure what happened to him since he hasn't been on for a while


----------



## dmackey

rhomkeeper said:


> almost any piranha from venezuala is rare, at least in the hobbie, as venezuala has not exported much in the last 3 or 4 years. s. nalseni and s. neverensis are very rare both in the wild and in collections, i've only ever heard of one or two of each species being imported and that was years ago. s.gouldingi is extremly rare also, i managed to come across on a while back and i paid $500 for a 4" fish that died within a week.


$500 for a 4'' and died in a week ? ouchhhh!!


----------



## memento

frankie09c said:


> can't find a pic of these guys, can you add the link to see pics?


There are no pics of 'm... just the description.


----------



## Ja'eh

I think the most rarest piranha that has actually been attainable a couple of occasions is s. gibbus.


----------



## Greez

Ja said:


> I think the most rarest piranha that has actually been attainable a couple of occasions is s. gibbus.


I agree that rare piranha









here is a link for a feeding video of the gibbus: 
Gibus eating


----------



## thedude8

wish I could get my hand on a few geyri right now...


----------



## Hogdog

Greez said:


> I think the most rarest piranha that has actually been attainable a couple of occasions is s. gibbus.


I agree that rare piranha









here is a link for a feeding video of the gibbus: 
Gibus eating
[/quote]

There's a couple of nice Gibbus' and an Irritans at my local fish shop. I didn't realise that they were that rare.

They're too big for me though.


----------



## frankie09c

agreed guys, i have been in the hobby for almost 2 years and never seen a gibbus, irritans, Pristobrycon Maculipinnis, and medinai for sale at a lfs. as for geryi i seen one and was sold the next day.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Hogdog said:


> I think the most rarest piranha that has actually been attainable a couple of occasions is s. gibbus.


I agree that rare piranha









here is a link for a feeding video of the gibbus: 
Gibus eating
[/quote]

There's a couple of nice Gibbus' and an Irritans at my local fish shop. I didn't realise that they were that rare.

They're too big for me though.
[/quote]

the "irritans" they have is too big for you? that fish must not be labeled correctly then...

considering how difficult it is to properly identify a gibbus coupled with the fact that they may have mislabeled an irritans, i would have doubts about the accuracy of the gibbus id as well


----------



## Hogdog

joedizzlempls said:


> I think the most rarest piranha that has actually been attainable a couple of occasions is s. gibbus.


I agree that rare piranha









here is a link for a feeding video of the gibbus: 
Gibus eating
[/quote]

There's a couple of nice Gibbus' and an Irritans at my local fish shop. I didn't realise that they were that rare.

They're too big for me though.
[/quote]

the "irritans" they have is too big for you? that fish must not be labeled correctly then...

considering how difficult it is to properly identify a gibbus coupled with the fact that they may have mislabeled an irritans, i would have doubts about the accuracy of the gibbus id as well
[/quote]

Sorry, I should have made that clearer, what I mean by that is that it's an adult fish and I wanted a juvenile. That's why I bought a 4" Marginatus from them.

They are one of the best if not the best shop in Britain for rare species and I'm sure they have everything labelled correctly...they have a huge stock of piranhas although oddly enough there were no Rhoms when I visited. I believe they have Rhoms in now though.


----------



## Blackdude

I will say : Serrasalmus gouldingi and Serrasalmus hastatus

or a 12 in+ manueli in home aquarium

The Serrasalmus Nigricauda is from north Argentina, they live in the end of the Parana River that start in Brazil
but never saw a pic....


----------



## Ja'eh

I'm sure if exporters started collecting fish from the rivers where these more rare piranhas inhabit than I'm sure they wouldn't be as rare as they are now. I think most of the collection work is being done in rivers that have high populations of the more popular fish that the importer can sell fast, that's the reason why I think we don't really see a lot of the more rare piranhas for sale.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Pristobrycon careospinus










Photo Credit: Ivan Mikolji


----------



## Hogdog

WOW! That's a pretty fish!


----------



## Ja'eh

They definately are beauties that's for sure but still I prefer a rare serra, just me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

its not a prefering thread though. Pristobrycon careospinus will always take the cake for me


----------



## Greez

Wow beautiful fish , thanks for posting that johnny
















now i want one


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

sorry greez only one has ever been in a tank and thats a scientists tank. none in a hobbyist tank


----------



## Ja'eh

If exporters started collecting form different locations than what they're used too I'm sure half these fish wouldn't be so rare.


----------



## Hogdog

Ja said:


> If exporters started collecting form different locations than what they're used too I'm sure half these fish wouldn't be so rare.


I'm sure exporters would collect more different species if it were easy enough but most of these species will be from remote locations where large scale fishing is difficult because of the water that's full of snags making the use of nets difficult and there may also be natural barriers in the way of certain locations like waterfalls etc that stop collection of rare species. As you say, It might be that some of the species that we consider rare in the trade may not be rare at all in the wild.

I reckon that there are alot of unamed/undiscovered Piranha species out there waiting to be discovered if only we could get to them.


----------



## TJcali

I agree hogdog


----------



## Blackdude

Someone should add these rare species in the information piranha profiles and in the piranha map

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/in...;OrderBy=common


----------



## memento

Blackdude said:


> Someone should add these rare species in the information piranha profiles and in the piranha map
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/in...;OrderBy=common


Yeah, you guys indeed should update.
Take an example of the Dutch forum


----------



## Hogdog

I agree and some of the species missing from that list are not exactly rare... S. Marginatus isn't listed and they're not that rare. I'll do a write up on them if it's any use, I've learned a fair bit since owning one and I won't be offended if it's not good enough. Do I just post a write up in here and if it's good enough it gets moved into there????


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Yea just make a thread with it.

"My Experiance Owning S. Marginatus" or something


----------

